# adventures in COI !!!



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

_wooooooooooo!_ now that. is.* HOTTT ! *_burnt my fingers on the keyboard! _HA!

ruger x sosfena were the cross, gator x barclay were full sibs

I was hoping for a male but it doesn't look too promising.

Couple real nice black and silver females in the box.

dig that AVK though! _beyond beyond!!_


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

berno von der seeweise said:


> View attachment 575582
> 
> 
> _wooooooooooo!_ now that. is.* HOTTT ! *_burnt my fingers on the keyboard! _HA!
> ...


You are braver than me, @berno = o. Wouldn’t you want that AVK about 10 points higher?


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

It's the craziest thing anybody's ever seen. I can't even get a handle on it right in front of me. You don't have to be brave, you just have to be realistic. You can't to inbreed/backbreed to this degree and not expect problems. All you can do is be clinical about it and hope for a get. Which, luckily in this case, it looks like I mighta got. In situations like this, either an individual hits the ground runnin' or it don't, and that fact is self evident. All one need do is peek in the box. End of the line though, obviously. Or perhaps the foundation of a new one? Only time will tell.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

I would think its the sort of challenge you’re up for. Keep us posted.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

dig this ped, man. _Seriously._ Bratislav is 9 yrs old. Neither he nor wulf nor helmut nor blackie were raised onsite. I was just lucky enough to have those celebrity guest studs here at the right time. I had to put gator down for handler aggression like 10 yrs ago. _It just keeps gettin' better, baby!_

That there's a *genuine authentic hillwilliam magnum opus!!! *

inbreeding aside, breeder's take note:

that old adage "*breed what you train and train what you breed*" is words to live by

livin' proof!


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Do you have this thing listed anywhere with pics? This Ruger must be the cats meow : ) Was in Florida all last week and traveled until 3am yesterday so I was out of pocket. I DID happen to see a white GS on the beach and thought_ "Berno would appreciate this one"_. ?He was pretty sharp, but with a slighty short tail. Also saw a pretty incredible Malinois/Dutch Shepherd cross that was incredibly athletic in the ocean. The neatest was what looked like a Tamaskan.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

ruger was great but he wasn't genetically prepotent. Various attempts to backbreed on him were made, but he never did reproduce himself. None of the animals in this ped resembled ruger much at all. I have to assume most of the good came out of sosfena?
Barclay was good dog, but she was a better producer. Psycho was a GREAT dog, but not a great mother. Too much testosterone maybe? Few heats, small litters.
Wulf probably had the best grips I've ever trained and he loved the game. Just business, never personal. Perfectly social and completely dependable around children and livestock. He was like a mind reader. He knew I was going to make a move before I did. He was a natural.
Blackie was better than helmut IMO. I had very high hopes for helmut when he left, but his owners spoiled him. He was a totally different animal the next time I saw him. They didn't have kids so, I guess he developed like an "only child" housedog attitude. They were sort of uptight yuppie types. Highstrung, I guess? I ended up working with them more than the dog. "It's ok. Relax. We're old friends." lol! Nice enough people but I'll never give them another pup. No way they could handle a little igor offspring. That would be a disaster.

My kid has her heart set on one last backcross and I guess near anything is possible? But my gut says there just isn't enough time, so I'm operating under the assumption this is the end of the line. Looking forward to wean here. There's one of each looks pretty darn good now. 

So I guess the moral to my story is, never underestimate the maternal/mitochondrial/X chromosome, and of course never underestimate the nurture factor.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

foto @ 8 days old

quite a skull?!? I don't even know _what_ this thing is going to look like?


----------



## Davycc (Jun 16, 2021)

Sorry, totally lost on me ... I take it he has the predisposition to be a great pet?


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

so far, so good









first time on the yoteangel

















 #epic #rangeofjaw


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Those muttpups are getting big! What are your thoughts on their temperament?


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

Thank you for asking TSA! it's good to see you again, Sir!!  it's early yet on these 2, and they aren't even purebred, so it'll be a mixed bag no matter what. Good food/hunt/agility on the dunkelgrau (female). We'll see what kind of bites we can train on them here?


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

So I have some observations to share. The following hypotheses may have been posited long ago?? I don’t know? But we’ll start with a question: should a gsd be a bsd in a gsd suit? There’s probably more than one right answer? My right answer: it’s ok for some gsd to be bsd in gsd suits. So I’ve observed that bite inhibition is an entirely learned behavior. For the first 27ish days of life whelps live in a world where bite inhibition simply does not exist. Mother in fact naturally rewards the most bitey offspring until her “circadian rhythms” (or whatever) tell her it’s time to wean, and she begins correcting behaviors.
Therefore, again, hypothetically speaking, if one were to crate an individual prior to it’s dam’s first correction, one would effectively become the only source of bite inhibition that individual has ever known… or not…. That’s a personal choice each breeder ought make for themselves imo. But theoretically anyway, the thought of sort of “reverse engineering” the training has occurred to me. In other words if you begin bite training very early on without the use of any protective equipment and progress until protective equipment is required, and then very gently, carefully, gradually graduate to hidden sleeve (or whatever)… but maybe we better all just be real careful what we wish for?

Full disclosure: I didn’t crate this one. Disclaimer: when the bough breaks the cradle will fall, and if puppy gets injured or frightened, bite inhibition may result. All bite training here at my northwoods redoubt is conducted in controlled laboratory environments by experienced individuals. Please do not try this at home.





































Day two, photo #13, we set a new all time rancho deluxe record here (broke the stick in 3 places). Obviously this was purely a case of “catastrophic stick failure” (see; rancho deluxe act of God clause *_fine print_) but I can’t deny the individual at issue apparently exhibits above average aptitude for this particular evaluation. 💥⚡🔥🌪🙂


----------

